# Fränkische-Schweiz-Dialektraten



## IRONMANq (28. Januar 2015)

Ganz im Sinne von @DaFriiitz .

Regeln:

1. Der gepostete Satz/Ausdruck sollte aus der Region sein - Frankenland/ fränkische Schweiz
2. Der gepostete Satz/Ausdruck sollte identifizierbar sein - also bitte nix verwischtes, undeuttliches o.ä.
3. Wer zuerst errät, was Der gepostete Satz/Ausdruck bedeutet darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist Der gepostete Satz/Ausdruck innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


dann legt mal los!

edit: Schreibfehler


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

DERMANN SCHRONK DOMMA.
@Julian: NICHT! Du kennst das ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (28. Januar 2015)

Ich fühle mich hier ausgeschlossen... 
Bin mal gespannt wie das hier läuft... ihr fränkischen Eingeborenen könnt euch doch, je nach Stammeszugehörigkeit, untereinander kaum verständigen...


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Januar 2015)

Können wir doch. Und zwar in jenem Idiom, welches wir dann für hochdeutsch, die Nichtfranken jedoch für Fränkisch halten...


----------



## ericoli (29. Januar 2015)

static schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich hier ausgeschlossen...
> Bin mal gespannt wie das hier läuft... ihr fränkischen Eingeborenen könnt euch doch, je nach Stammeszugehörigkeit, untereinander kaum verständigen...


Du kannst hier nur dazulernen  ( do kosta noch was lerrn)


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Januar 2015)

Aua.
Da verrät einer, wo er herkommt.


----------



## pixelschubser (29. Januar 2015)

In Oberfranggn (fränkische Schweiz) redns in jem Kaff annerschder

und ohne die middlfranggn daung die ober und underfranggn a nix

middlfranggn is dord wo der bäcker dachgnietscher hasdd und die kartoffeln podaggn und die brödla weggla. in hollfeld sagens zu die kartoffeln ärpfl und in bambärch erdäpfl

und so hörd sich des dann oh


----------



## cdF600 (4. Februar 2015)

Da hätte ich was leichteres zum ernsten Einstieg:
Wos is a "Robbern"?
(Den Ausdruck gibts in verschiedenen Ausprägungen)


----------



## mw123 (4. Februar 2015)

Heißt bei uns Rowwern und damit fahr ich Zoich auf die Kuffdn!


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Bitte haltet Euch an die Spielregeln.

Bisher ist immer noch dies nicht aufgelöst:

"Derrmann Schronk domma."


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

>>irgendwas<< mit dem schrank machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Nein.
Schrank war zwar richtig, sonst aber nichts.


----------



## Booder (4. Februar 2015)

also mit dem domma konn i nix ofanga
des anera haßt (tun wir den schrank)


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

domma == droben.
domman = droben auf dem.
Das hatten wir schon im Bilderrätsel-Faden.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

wir tun es/ihn auf den schrank? all naaaaa ...


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Nein.
Also die Auflösung:

*Drüben auf dem Schrank droben.*

Neues Rätsel:

Wofferan wissdn ?


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Februar 2015)

was für einen möchtest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Korrekt. Der war ja auch einfach.


----------



## pixelschubser (6. Februar 2015)

Am bessdn glai die ganze Seiddn aff fränkisch

http://www.burble.de/fraenkisch/htt...um/t/fraenkische-schweiz-dialektraten.742618/


----------



## ericoli (9. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Am bessdn glai die ganze Seiddn aff fränkisch
> 
> http://www.burble.de/fraenkisch/htt...um/t/fraenkische-schweiz-dialektraten.742618/


Am besten gleich die ganze Seite auf Fränkisch - is doch richtig oder


----------



## pixelschubser (21. Februar 2015)

richtig


----------



## CC. (2. März 2015)

Allmächd!
Ein toller Fred!


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2015)

Nojaaa, wenn kaana mooch....


----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2015)

Naja, wenn keiner mag....


----------



## rehhofer (9. März 2015)

Aus meiner (ersten) Heimat. Schade dass der Dialekt spätestens mit der übernächsten Generation verschwunden sein wird.

"Frieasd wull? Housd dein Gooler im Deener lieng loun? Wadd aweng, iich mach da wos im Diechala haas."


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2015)

Frierst du wohl? Hast Du deine Jacke im Flur liegen lassen? Warte ein wenig, ich mache dir etwas im Töpfchen heiss.


----------



## rehhofer (10. März 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Frierst du wohl? Hast Du deine Jacke im Flur liegen lassen? Warte ein wenig, ich mache dir etwas im Töpfchen heiss.


Eine glatte Eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. März 2015)

Haid rengddss aff Hofrächdd.


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. März 2021)

Als Altbayer: Heute regnet es auf ... irgendeine Ortschaft???


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2021)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Als Altbayer: Heute regnet es auf ... irgendeine Ortschaft???


"Heute regnet es" ist richtig. Der Rest nicht.


----------

